# AAPC ICD-10 Code Conversion tool



## xpmack (Nov 9, 2009)

Has any body tried ICD-10 Code Conversion tool at AAPC website? does it include ICD 9 procedure code conversion? I tried but no code found. 

For example, 00.01 GEM mapped 2 ICD 10 codes but I cannot find it in this free conversion tool.


----------



## asinger (Nov 11, 2009)

*ICD-10 Conversion Tool*

I've used the AAPC conversion tool and I've had a lot of success looking up codes. However, there are some diagnoses which do not have an exact translation into ICD-10, such as 311.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Nov 12, 2009)

It's only for ICD-10-CM and ICD-9-CM right now. We will do one for Volume III of ICD-9-CM and ICD-10-PCS but it is not available right now.


----------



## alphia (Jan 16, 2010)

*mary*

PreOrder: 2010 Hospital & Payer ICD-9-CM Professional, Volumes 1,2 & 3
Publisher: Ingenix
ISBN: 978-1-60151-263-5
Price: $99.95
Members: $69.95
Corporate Members: $62.96 

i just want to confirm that this book is the 2010 version of the 2009 one because this one also says payer and 2009 didnt.  pls advise.  thanks


----------



## TWM1019 (Feb 23, 2010)

*ICD-10 Conversion Tool*

Have tried using the ICD-10 conmversion tool; appears that some ICD-9-CM to ICD-10 code conversion are not present as they are "scenarios" in the GEM files. Is this true? One should be able ot find an active ICD-9-CM code such as 806.4 as it is valid and there is no statement indicating that only portions of the GEM fiels are being used?

Thank you,
Theresa Marshall MT(ASCP), CPC


----------

